# MCTS: Configuring Server 2008 and Active Directory



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

First of all I love the new look. This site really needed some visual inspiration and I think it's found that now lol. But that's not what this post is about...what I'm wanting your opinions on is this...
Do you think the MCTS: Configuring Server 2008 and AD is something worth pursuing for me in my current position? I have my Comptia A+ and Net+ certs and will have MCTS: Configuring Windows 7 by May at the latest. I have some experience repairing and working on PCs for people I know but I've never been employed doing it professionally in any way. I don't want to over-certify myself for my level of experience, but I want to get prepared for a help-desk or field technician type of job someday. So is Windows Server 2008 a good final cert for me to get until I have more experience, or should I get a different 4th cert? Or just keep the three I will/should have by May?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to have it but getting more experience may be more important than another certification. In my opinion, practical, hands on experience is going to be more important than stacking a lot of certifications. Employers do like to see them on a resume but the ones you have would be more than enough to get a entry level position in the area you're interested in.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

So would you recommend getting the Server 2008 cert then focus on getting hands-on experience, or focus on hands-on experience then get Server 2008 cert later?


----------



## jc8711 (Feb 28, 2011)

If i were you, I would get some more hands on experience and then get the Server 2008 cert at a later date. You said it yourself, you dont want to have too many certs for your level of exp as it wont look right!

I've been working in IT for 3 years, but have been working with PC's for around 7 and I have only just started to read through the MCITP books.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advise, that's what I plan on doing now. Once I get this MCTS: Configurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring Windows 7 I'll start to focus on getting some hands on exp.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

My teacher just said there are three attributes of an IT person when it comes to looking for a job. Experience + Education + Certification. All three are good two have. Education and Certification are to totally different things in this concept. What he means by education is actually getting an AA or a bachelors. Experience is a job or volunteer work. We all know what certs are. 

Just something to think about. Not trying to be mean Tim. I am in the same exact boat as you are and I am trying to decide what to do.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

No offense taken, I understand what you're saying. Enough people have said on here though that the right certifications, coupled with volunteering, should definitely be able to get you into IT. I don't expect it to happen overnight, I realize I may be volunteering for a few years before I have a shot at a paying job which is fine with me. I would like to go to school as well but am just not convinced it's the ONLY way to get a decent job which is what everyone seems to be preaching these days. Especially the people who work for and get payed by the schools


----------

